# Trailmanor's Elkmont Trailer Hits Show Circuit



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

TrailManor Inc. reports that its new Elkmont - the company's first non-folding upright travel trailer - has been well received at retail, including four units sold at the recent Florida RV SuperShow. "This year, more so than ever, everybody introduced something they called lightweight or ultra lightweight,'' said Jim Fisher, national sales manager for the Lake City, Tenn.-based towable builder. "We still beat them by hundreds of pounds." The 24-foot unit, with a dry weight of 2,498 pounds, is available in two floorplans featuring either a front sofa or queen bed. Fisher said additional floorplans will be introduced this year. The Elkmont carries the TrailManor look with many of the same components as in its telescoping travel trailer line and features a walk-around bed, marble-look countertops, wood grain floors, custom upholstery, maple cabinets and custom window treatments. MSRP: $23,180


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

When we were shopping for a popup years ago we looked at the TrailManors and really liked them but the price was double the top of the line Coleman popup that we ended up getting. They used to be really well made so if they do the same for these they should sell well.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Personally, I would not want to pull a 24 foot trailer that has a single axle...........

That will pull worse than a 36 foot dual axle trailer.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> Personally, I would not want to pull a 24 foot trailer that has a single axle...........
> 
> That will pull worse than a 36 foot dual axle trailer.


x2

I also personally don't care for the styling, but those are just details. It is defiently nice to see companies getting serious on the light weight idea.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> TrailManor Inc. reports that its new Elkmont - the company's first non-folding upright travel trailer - has been well received at retail, including four units sold at the recent Florida RV SuperShow. "This year, more so than ever, everybody introduced something they called lightweight or ultra lightweight,'' said Jim Fisher, national sales manager for the Lake City, Tenn.-based towable builder. "We still beat them by hundreds of pounds." The 24-foot unit, with a dry weight of 2,498 pounds, is available in two floorplans featuring either a front sofa or queen bed. Fisher said additional floorplans will be introduced this year. The Elkmont carries the TrailManor look with many of the same components as in its telescoping travel trailer line and features a walk-around bed, marble-look countertops, wood grain floors, custom upholstery, maple cabinets and custom window treatments. MSRP: $23,180


We SERIOUSLY considered a TrailManor. But when we compared it to the space in a 300BHS, it was no comparison. You get more bang for your buck in an Outback. TrailManor is an expensive pop-up with no room to move around inside once you have everyone in there. It might be lighter to tow, but we felt that we could handle extra weight to tow and ENJOY the camper while we were all in it. We LOVE our Outback and can't wait to get out there again.

Good Times
Lacy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

And when the first strong wind hits... ouch!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> And when the first strong wind hits... ouch!


...or with the single axle, you blow out a tire on the trailer. Yikes!!! That thing is going to be out of control in a matter of seconds.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

or sooner


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We looked at Trailmanor before we finally bought our 21RS. Trailmanor appeared to me to be a maintenance nightmare.

Everything is on hinges. If a hinge fails, you're not going to be able to open and/or close the camper.

There are openings that have to be closed off with padded strips with velcro to make the camper somewhat airtight. All I could think about was how easily that both four and eight legged creatures could get inisde the camper.

Since the camper folds into itself, there is limited space available for storage during towing.

It's an interesting concept, but not for our family.

Dan


----------

